# Kapillarsperre - bitte um Hilfe



## HOBI (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder mit einer Frage... sind gerade mitten im Teichbau, Folie ist bereits verschweißt worden. Als Teichrand haben wir Betonrandsteine betoniert. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, wie erstellen wir eine funktionierende Kapillarsperre her? Das Problem ist, daß nicht mehr soviel Folie übrig bleibt über den Rand hinaus... (teilweise nur 10cm, an manchen Stellen auch etwas mehr) 
Kann ich die Folie auch im Teich innen gerade aufstellen und abschneiden? Womit könnte ich die befestigen, damit sie hält und dicht ist?
Siehe Skizze anbei!

Oder sollen wir die Folie einfach die 10cm über den Betonrandstein schlagen und darüber betonieren?

Oder hat jemand von Euch einen anderen Vorschlag, wie wir das am Besten lösen könnten?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!!
lg
Birgit


----------



## Hexe_Mol (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapillarsperre - bitte um Hilfe*

hallo birgit 

schau doch mal auf der webseite von naturagart vorbei, da gibt es spezielle klemmprofile für teichränder, evtl wäre das was für euren abschluss?

senkrecht hochstehen lassen geht natürlich theoretisch auch, aber da würde sich natürlich die von dir schon erwähnte "befestigungsfrage" stellen , von alleine bleibt die folie ja nicht so stehen (das problem hatten wir an einigen stellen auch).

vielleicht könntest du ja von der derzeitigen situation mal 2-3 fotos machen und hier einstellen, damit man sich das besser vorstellen kann? ehrlich gesagt kann ich nämlich auf deiner zeichnung nicht sooooviel erkennen.


----------



## Kolja (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapillarsperre - bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Birgit,

geht es innen denn so steil hinunter wie auf der Zeichnung? Und außen soll Kies angeschüttet werden?

Wenn es innen nicht ganz so steil ist, lassen sich dort auch etwas größere Steine aufstellen, die die senkrechte Folie halten. Wenn es relativ gerade ist, wäre ja auch das Klemmprofil (s.o.) möglich.
Sonst könntest du vielleicht die Folie noch soweit über die Betonsteine ziehen, dass du auf sie zur Teichseite hin größere Steine verlegst. Die Folie dann zwischen Stein und Kies festklemmen.
Das ist natürlich etwas wackelig. Wie begehbar möchtet ihr den Rand denn haben?

Ich würde auf keinen Fall die Folie zu früh abschneiden. Ich habe meinen Rand mehrfach umgebaut und er ist auch ganz unterschiedlich geraten, bis ich mit ihm zufrieden war. Abgeschnitten habe ich erst im Folgejahr.


----------



## heiko_243 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapillarsperre - bitte um Hilfe*

Bei mir geht die Folie auch an Betonsteinen etwa 10cm hoch. Die Folie habe ich dann auf den Stein geklebt und mit einer Klemmleiste (Firestone) fixiert. Unter die Klemmleiste habe ich noch die Ufermatte geklemmt. Das sieht dann so aus  
(schwarz = Folie, grün = Ufermatte, blau=Klemmleiste).

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## HOBI (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapillarsperre - bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo,

danke für Eure hilfreichen Antworten!! Leider hab ich kein Foto wo man das richtig erkennen kann... muß ich noch eins machen...

Zu Heiko: wieviel kostet so eine Klemmleiste? Wo hast Du sie gekauft? Wie funktioniert das genau mit der Montage dieser Leiste? Ist das einfach eine Leiste die über Betonrandstein und Folie gegeben wird? Oder wird die irgendwie noch speziell befestigt? 

Lieber wärs mir, wenn ich die Folie schon richtig fest machen kann... mit Steinen alleine hätte ich nicht sooo das gute Gefühl, auf die Dauer gesehen.

Danke für Eure Hilfe!!!
lg
Birgit


----------



## heiko_243 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapillarsperre - bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Birgit,

die Schiene ist die Schiene von Firestone für deren EPDM-Folien - man kann natürlich auch andere Folien damit klemmen. Die Schiene habe ich bei netmeile.de gekauft - etwa 14,25 Eur für eine Schiene (3m x 3cm). Die Schiene sieht wie ein 3m langes Alu-Lineal aus mit Bohrungen alle 10cm und wird einfach festgedübelt. Ich habe erst die Schiene an die Wand gehalten, mit Edding die Löcher angezeichnet, dann mit der Hilti alles gebohrt, dann die Folie an die Wand geklebt und die Löcher gesucht und auf der Folie markiert, damit ich sie beim Montieren der Leiste schnell finde.
So sieht die Schiene aus:
http://www.netmeile.de/epdm/zusatz.php?artnr=14014196


----------



## Nordfriesen (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapillarsperre - bitte um Hilfe*

Also wir haben die Folie am Randstein hochgestellt und von der Innenseite des Teiches einfach mit großen Steinen gehalten . Von der Folie siehst du nichts ....sieht absolut natürlich aus .Das mit der Schine ist natürlich bombenfest und gut wenn du an der Teichkante läufst . Allerdings sichtbar .... es sei denn du legst da nochmal eine Ufermatte drüber . Die wiederrum kann .... wenn Sie im Wasser hängt , auftreiben und die muss dann wieder beschwert werden oder sie ragt eben nicht ins Wasser . Bei uns ist Rasen direkt am Teichrandstein und ich befahre den Teichrandstein sogar mit dem Rasenmäherrad ..... da rutscht nix . Bevor ich aber fast 15 Euro für eine Schine bezahle , würde ich im Baumarkt suchen gehen .... da gibt es sicher günstigere Schinen ( Übergangsschinen für Laminat oder Teppich ) die sind sogar vorgebohrt und kosten 3 Meter um die 6 Euro und lassen sich von Hand in die Form biegen die der Teichrand vorgibt . Allerdings sollte eine solche Schine nicht unter der Wasseroberfläche liegen weil Metall im Wasser nicht gut ist und eventuell die Folie durch das klemmen oder durchbohren beschädigt werden kann.  Das bedeutet der Wasserpegel muss unter der Schine bleiben und es sieht dann so aus als wäre der Teich nicht voll . Mich würde das stören und unser Teich ist bis ca. 3-4 cm randvoll .


----------



## HOBI (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapillarsperre - bitte um Hilfe*

Was haltet Ihr von der Idee die Folie mit einem Kleber als zusätzliche Sicherheit am Betonrandstein festzukleben? (wenn ich mich doch für die Variante mit den schweren Steinen entscheide) Wielange nach Fertigstellung des Teichs soll ich mit dem ankleben warten?


----------



## heiko_243 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapillarsperre - bitte um Hilfe*

Ankleben geht prima mit z.B. Festix OT17  - klebt PVC und auch EPDM problemlos.


> Bevor ich aber fast 15 Euro für eine Schine bezahle , würde ich im Baumarkt suchen gehen .... da gibt es sicher günstigere Schinen ( Übergangsschinen für Laminat oder Teppich ) die sind sogar vorgebohrt und kosten 3 Meter um die 6 Euro und lassen sich von Hand in die Form biegen die der Teichrand vorgibt .


Die Teppichschienen sind sehr ähnlich, aber auch nicht billiger - kosten beim Hornbach und Bauhaus auch gut 8,- Euro für 80cm. Dafür sind die Vorbohrungen in zu großem Abstand um zuverlässig zu klemmen und die Profile sind dünner.



> Allerdings sollte eine solche Schine nicht unter der Wasseroberfläche liegen weil Metall im Wasser nicht gut ist und eventuell die Folie durch das klemmen oder durchbohren beschädigt werden kann.


Das Metall im Wasser ist egal, das ist eloxiertes Aluminium, wahlweise auch V2A, da ist nichts löslich.
Die Schienen sind aber natürlich generell für Montage oberhalb des Wasserspiegels.



> Mich würde das stören und unser Teich ist bis ca. 3-4 cm randvoll .


Das muss nicht stören wenn z.B. eine Ufermatte mit drüber kommt oder andersweitig verkleidet wird. Bei mir hängt z.B. an etlichen senkrechten Wänden eine Zementfaserplatte drüber, die mit Natursteinen verblendet ist.
Manchmal hat man gar keine andere Wahl in der Gestaltung.


> Wielange nach Fertigstellung des Teichs soll ich mit dem ankleben warten


Im Prinzip völlig egal, aber im Neuzustand ist die Verschmutzung des Betonsteins am geringsten, daher ist die Vorbehandlung am einfachsten. Später sitzt jede Menge Staub in den Poren.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kapillarsperre - bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Birgit,
mit Deinem gezeichneten Steinwall hast Du eine "theoretische", aber nicht gerade praktische Kapillarsperre errichtet.
Theoretisch meine ich, das mit dem Wind jede Menge Sediment anfliegt, und auf dem Kies abgelagert wird. Der Regen bringt das ganze eine Etage tiefer. Jetzt hast Du auf einmal einen "Docht" erzeugt, der ohne den Kiesberg nicht da wäre... .
Die Vorschäge mit Ufermatte etc. sind gute Alternativen zur Randgestaltung, wenn Du die Folie am oberen Rand nicht sehen willst, ansonsten ist blanke Folie am Rand der beste Schutz gegen Wasserverlust durch den Kapillareffekt !
Dies klingt paradox, aber es trifft den Kern. Wenn Du die Folie am Rand verbergen willst, und keinen "Kiesberg" schütten willst, dann probier es doch mal mit der hier öfter präsentierten Holzvariante, oder einer vorgemauerten Wand, oder vermörtel die Folie. Beides habe ich bei mir getan, letzteres plant auch Naturagart im "Schwimmbecken".


----------



## Pussure (8. Mai 2022)

HOBI schrieb:


> *AW: Kapillarsperre - bitte um Hilfe*
> 
> Was haltet Ihr von der Idee die Folie mit einem Kleber als zusätzliche Sicherheit am Betonrandstein festzukleben? (wenn ich mich doch für die Variante mit den schweren Steinen entscheide) Wielange nach Fertigstellung des Teichs soll ich mit dem ankleben warten?


Hallo Britt Ich habe gerade ei Video auf You Tube gesehen von Oase. Da schlagen sie Holzpfosten ein( rund um den Teich herum)  und nageln ein Rohr darauf fest. Dan heben sie einen kleinen Graben dahinter aus und füllen ihn mit Kies. Dann ziehen sie Die Teichfolie und die Ufermatte darüber und fertig ist der Lack. Ich mache dann noch Pflanztaschen aus alten Jutesäcken und befülle sie mit Kies und Sumpfdotterblumen.  

Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit mit Steinfolie,  Ufermatten etc, 
die man auf der Rückseite schneiden kann um die Folie zu bedecken. Aluband mit Erdankern, Kunststoff Kapillarband mit Kunststoffpflöcken. Gib einfach bei You Tube Kapillarsperre für Teiche ein und wähle die passende Methode für Dich aus.   Lg Katharina Baumann.


----------



## jolantha (9. Mai 2022)

@Pussure, 
ist ja schön, daß Du Dich gleich beteiligst, aber achte beim Antworten doch bitte mal auf das Datum der Fragestellung. 
Das war im Jahr 2010 , und ich glaube, die Kapillarsperre hat sich erledigt, und der Fragesteller war 2013 das letzte Mal im Forum


----------

